# Charlie Brooker tries to teach Jon Snow how to play video games



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2014)

Channel 4 should definitely turn this into a series


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Despite all his high pitched shouting, I think Jon Snow comes over the wisest here.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2014)

I think he was deliberately obtuse and came out looking a wanker. He never let Brooker explain, while demanding that he explain, and went into the interview with some pre-conceived ideas which he had no plans to challenge.

Rubbish, IMO.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I think he was deliberately obtuse and came out looking a wanker. He never let Brooker explain, while demanding that he explain, and went into the interview with some pre-conceived ideas which he had no plans to challenge.
> 
> Rubbish, IMO.


I don't think he was being obtuse. Brooker was trying to sell his cause and failed completely and just went annoyingly shouty.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

That was dreadful. They were both dreadful.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, Brooker does a terrible job considering he's just made a TV series about video games. Snow's a dick too though, raising totally facile questions which are indirectly responsible for Brooker's shit interview.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

It was terrible, terrible TV. Utterly pointless.


----------



## gosub (Jan 6, 2014)

tried to do too much in too little time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2014)

They both look pretty stupid. 
I don't really play video games, and don't care for them, but it's not hard to understand why people play them. Snow shouldn't be so snooty and dismissive. I find the history of gaming interesting. 
On the other hand I have probably never seen Brooker look like such a tool.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

It can be very frustrating showing someone who does not play computer games how to play, even if it is a game you are familiar with.
Last year, girlfriend (now ex) wanted to know why i was killing people on Left For Dead 2. I told her, "they not people, they are zombies and they are not up for a discussion." Moreover, i told her that particular game was about getting on with people, real people online in co-op mode.
She wasn't convinced, i said "why don't you give it a go?, i'll help you play." Ok she said.

Set up a co-op game with three trusted friends , open mic. Told my friends it was Lady Deadwood playing but they didn't believe me until she lost her shyness and spoke. They loved it, they loved the female company and we all have female players in our friends lists, they helped her and she loved it, especially the social aspect of it. She wanted to know about them, their lives, we all laughed and joked. Closest thing to a fight was me trying to grab the controller off her when she was about to be killed. I didn't get the controller and she didn't die.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It can be very frustrating showing someone who does not play computer games how to play, even if it is a game you are familiar with.
> Last year, girlfriend (now ex) wanted to know why i was killing people on Left For Dead 2. I told her, "they not people, they are zombies and they are not up for a discussion." Moreover, i told her that particular game was about getting on with people, real people online in co-op mode.
> She wasn't convinced, i said "why don't you give it a go?, i'll help you play." Ok she said.
> 
> Set up a co-op game with three trusted friends , open mic. Told my friends it was Lady Deadwood playing but they didn't believe me until she lost her shyness and spoke. They loved it, they loved the female company and we all have female players in our friends lists, they helped her and she loved it, especially the social aspect of it. She wanted to know about them, their lives, we all laughed and joked. Closest thing to a fight was me trying to grab the controller off her when she was about to be killed. I didn't get the controller and she didn't die.



Was this the beginning of the end?


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 6, 2014)

"You know nothing Jon Snow"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I thought it was amusing  But yes, neither of them came off particularly well, mostly I think because there was little structure and not enough time.

Which is why it needs a series


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 6, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Was this the beginning of the end?



Maybe.
Afterwards we had a fun chat about what we would do in a real life zombie apocalypse. She declared that if i got bitten she would look after me, i laughed. "Wouldn't you do the same for me Dexter?" she asked, "if you got bitten i'd have to shoot you love" i replied.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 6, 2014)

an old man with no interest in what he is being told, who isn't allowing his questions to be answered.

where as brooker sounds like i do when my mum rings me up asking why she can't get her hotmail emails from the gmail website.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2014)

I think if they'd picked more appropriate games, that Snow actually stood a chance of being interested in, then it could have been a better exercise.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2014)

BTW CBs show on How Video Games Changed The World the other night was a great watch, and though not on 4OD will be on repeat somewhere soon Id imagine


----------



## captainmission (Jan 6, 2014)

the lego games aren't just for children


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2014)

Incidentally, aside from listening to One Life Left on Resonance I don't really follow much games media; where's good to go for actual intelligent discussion about video games? One OLL they said it's not on TV basically because of the internet.


----------

